# "I've got the ball..."



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Roo says "am i bothered". After a half hearted attempt to get the ball she decides she'd rather sunbathe instead.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

The sun is shining and there is no mud in sight - 2 happy, clean and exercised 'poos, who are not even prepared to fall out over a ball - perfect


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

They are so cute looks like they are having the best time!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Love it, she is saying "whatever"


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhh female tactics , just you wait til next time Obi, she's lulling you into a false sense of security


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Marzi said:


> The sun is shining and there is no mud in sight - 2 happy, clean and exercised 'poos, who are not even prepared to fall out over a ball - perfect



Haha , she wan't so clean yesterday I can tell you. She was covered head to toe, including face in cow pat. She was literally green all over . It took an age to wash it all out.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love Roo. She is so beautiful and my kind of girl. Why fight for a ball when you can nap in the sun. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Haha , she wan't so clean yesterday I can tell you. She was covered head to toe, including face in cow pat. She was literally green all over . It took an age to wash it all out.


Wouldn't it be dull if life was easy all the time  and I did think that she looked beautiful, very fluffy and clean - now I know why


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

She is not brave e nought to take Obi on over his ball, she knows the rules ha ha ha.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahha no way obi is going to share his prize possession


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Roo the Poo is a dog after my own heart  umm chasing a ball in the hot weather or sunbathing? tricky one ...


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> She is not brave e nought to take Obi on over his ball, she knows the rules ha ha ha.


If only all women did


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> If only all women did


Ooh Colin - feeling brave?!! 
Lovely pics of Roo and Obi, they are both lovely, and Sun - SUN! at last!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lovely photos ... 

Do not envy you one bit with the 'cow pat' saga 

It's the walk of shame home you have to do.....passing all n sundry  

xxx


----------

